# d'autant plus que



## vesaas

Merhaba
"d'autant plus que"nün anlamını anlıyorum ama şu cümleyi türkçeye çevirince sanki tam tersi olması gerekirmiş gibi geliyor: "les turcs qui y travaillent sont d'autant  plus menacés qu'il n'est pas question de les emmener"  "  burada çalışan Türkler daha da tehdit altında kaldılar ki bu yüzden de onları götürmek söz konusu olmadı".   
cümle bu anlama mı geliyor?
iyi ki varsınız, sağolun


----------



## nsabah

vesaas said:


> Merhaba
> "d'autant plus que"nün anlamını anlıyorum ama şu cümleyi türkçeye çevirince sanki tam tersi olması gerekirmiş gibi geliyor: "les turcs qui y travaillent sont d'autant plus menacés qu'il n'est pas question de les emmener"  " burada çalışan Türkler daha da tehdit altında kaldılar ki bu yüzden de onları götürmek söz konusu olmadı".
> cümle bu anlama mı geliyor?
> iyi ki varsınız, sağolun


Bunun tam tercumesi zor meali en az onlar kadar


----------



## nsabah

Onceki cumle ne, sizin yazdığınızın tam tersini çevirebilirsiniz Türkçe'ye ve yine de yanlış olmaz. "Y" orası mı burası onceki cumleye bakar. Y'nin nereye refere ettiğin
 bilmeden de getirip getiremediğimizi anlayamayız donc onceki cumleyide yada context'i yollarsanız.


----------



## dawar

> burada çalışan Türkler daha da tehdit altında kaldılar ki bu yüzden de onları götürmek söz konusu olmadı.



burada çalışan Türkler daha da tehdit altında kaldılar çünkü onları götürmek söz konusu bile değil.


----------



## jinxnao

bence bu cümle " orada çalışan türkleri alıp götürmek ne kadar ihtimal dışı olmuşsa onlara yönelik tehdit  de o derece artmıştı" şeklinde anlaşılmalıdır..


----------



## erhan327

"Orada çalışan Türkler öylesine tehdit altındalar ki onları oradan çıkarmak sözkonusu bile edilemiyor" dense daha uygun olur sanki..


----------



## jinxnao

hocam bu cümlenin cevabını verdim, dautant plus que burada  hele ki gitgide daha da falan manasina geliyor, hele ki onları götürmek zorlaşiyorken gitgide daha da zor oluyorken falan... ilk verdigim çevirinin manasi dogrudur...


----------



## erhan327

Cümlenin "contexte"i verilmediği için garip dursa da çevirin doğru sanırım.  yalnız, orijinal cümlenin çeviriden farklı olarak "present" olduğuna dikkatini çekerim.


----------



## emuratas

'' Oraya ötürürsek - burada olduğundan - daha fazla tehdit altında olurlar..''


----------

